# Pole Top Pumpkin N Flying Ghosts



## barreto (Jul 21, 2010)

After wondering what i could do this Halloween with my flag pole I came up with the PoleTop Pumpkin N Flying Ghosts. Below the pole would be my grave yard.
So out to Lowes i went First think i needed to do was find a way to secure my pumpkin head to the top of my 20 ft flagb pole, so I bought an PVC 2" insert with a 3/8 center thread, I also picked up a 1/2in flange with the same thread and a nipple to fit into each the pole and the flange. I took toggle bolts and ran them through the flange and into the pumpkin base so the toggle would give the flange better support then just a bolt would being the pumpkin is just plastic and a bolt could tear out in heavy winds. This works great Then i cut out the back of the pumpkin about 3" dia. and I found an windshield wiper motor for cheap and also mounted it inside the pumpkin. I drilled out the stem and ran a 1/4" treaded rod from the top down into the wiper motor i hooked up a wall wart to the motor to run it. On the top of the threaded rod i added four 1/4" aluminum angle ( the angle helped give more support than a section of flat stock would) I wanted to keep everything as light weight as possible so not to put to much stress on the wiper motor. I had the angle reach out about 3ft from the I drill out 1/8" holes at the end of the angles and ran black fishing line through each angle for the ghosts the hang from and not be able to see any line attached and it turned out great. i added some lights to my pole and installed my grave yard with a fop chiller and green flood lights 
Heres the link to the video on youtube


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------

